# SEOUL | Seun District 4 Redevelopment | 70m | 230ft | 18 fl | Prep



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Seun District 4 Redevelopment


The project is for an 18-floor (70 meters) complex, and has already been discussed at length in the Seoul - Projects & Construction thread.


(https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1396002&page=93)


For a project in such a prime location, I think it deserves a dedicated thread. Construction is scheduled to start in 2021 and completion is slated for 2023.


The announcement of the selected builder will be made on October 10th. It's a two-way race between Ssangyong E&C and Kolon Global.




















































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12177


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I just pray that they keep that design; it's just wonderful. I bet it houses nearly as many people as those plain, awful-looking, cookie-cutter tower-in-a-park designs that are twice as tall.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I wouldn't go so far as to say it's wonderful. Maybe it will turn out to be a modulable, multi-layered and vibrant city block; maybe it will look like one of those awful European affordable housing projects... I'd say that so far, I'm cautiously optimistic.

And Kolon Global has recently won the bidding for the project, as announced on October 10th. The project was awarded for over 430 million USD.

The timeline is as follows:
Demolition in 2019
Excavation with the Cultural Heritage Administration (because it's likely there will be historical artifacts found at that location) from May 2020
Groundbreaking in May 2021
Completion in March 2024










http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201810111433149860701


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

A final agreement has officially been reached and signed with Kolon Global for the construction of this complex.

https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=101&oid=277&aid=0004394812


----------



## ericmacm (Sep 20, 2015)

It looks alright, but I can't shake the fact that it looks like a smaller version of Hong Kong's old Kowloon Walled City.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^I can think of no cooler thing to replicate in a more polished way .


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

According to the latest news, SH is currently in the process of offering compensations to the tenants. The process will be completed soon and tenants will be starting to leave as soon as this month. This should pave the way for construction to start in the coming months.

https://www.hankyung.com/realestate/article/2019101724411

https://blog.naver.com/lee7571486/221773975948

https://blog.naver.com/landmark-1004/221775679188


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Authorization for demolition to start in late April*

Apparently, the authorization to proceed with the construction has been granted by the Jongro District, and demolition will start at the end of the month to be completed by June.

I wouldn't be surprised if it's delayed a bit more, but basically we can expect demolition to start in the coming weeks or months.



시행계획ㅣ도시관리계획 입안.결정ㅣ서울 도시계획 포털


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Moving out of tenants almost completed*

So, it took quite more time to get everything settled that I thought... that being said, it's now the home stretch, as according to this picture, the "normal" moving out of the residents will conclude at the end of this week. I guess that past this week, forced expulsion of the remaining tenants can be done. I can't wait for this to be over. This Seun District 4 is truly ugly and there's nothing worth preserving there. It already felt gloomy before, but recently, with some tenants already leaving, it felt even more empty (and scary).












https://cafe.naver.com/jaegebal/2637906


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

No major breakthrough over the past few months, and demolition has still not begun. 

But I noticed that the Kakao Maps Street View has recently been updated, with pictures taken this June. As you can see on this picture (or Kakao Maps directly), most of the stores have now been closed down (a few were still apparently open), with large banners around the construction site identifying "Building To Be Demolished) (red font on yellow background). So I think we're now very close from a start of demolition, probably within the next couple of months... hopefully.










Source: Kakao Maps


----------



## F.HAYEK (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanna believe that Seoul gov. is adjusting the project's plan. maybe the new mayor is wanting to reflect his own new vision. maybe that could be the reason of delay.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

F.HAYEK said:


> I wanna believe that Seoul gov. is adjusting the project's plan. maybe the new mayor is wanting to reflect his own new vision. maybe that could be the reason of delay.


I don't think that's the case. With previous tenants already compensated and some already starting to move out, at this point it would be difficult to change the project, which would massively delay it. I also don't think that it has ever been announced by Mayor Oh (even during the election campaign) that he wanted to reverse this project. Of course, his overall philosophy is more towards privately-led redevelopment and higher density, but I don't believe he plans to reflect it in this specific plot. Also, as for the height, even if he wanted to increase it, it would be very difficult due to regulations set by the government ministries and Cultural Heritage Administration (due to the adjacency of Jongmyo). Of course a conservative government might have a slightly more flexible approach, but even under past conservative governments the Cultural Heritage Administration insisted on some height limits in this area.

So I expect the project to go on as initially planned. It might be slightly delayed some more, but I don't expect any major change to the original plan.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Demolition to start in November*

It seems that demolition will finally start this November, as written on this banner. I can't wait, although I'm really curious about how the building will turn out, and I hope it won't be a disappointment.















멀 불러도 뽕짝 II : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Korea needs to breakaway from the cookie cutter villa approach


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

So, demolition was scheduled to start in November, but almost nothing had started since then. However, in the past couple of weeks, there have been signs that demolition is about to start. First of all, the Asia Theater (South-West end of district) has seen its outerwall demolished recently (see picture).

I also personally saw yesterday afternoon that some demolition fences (more like tarps) have been installed on the South-East length of maybe 100 meters or so, and it seems rather new (street view photos show that there were no such tarps back in January). So I think that they are slowly preparing for the start of actual construction, in the coming weeks I hope.












Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

At long last, demolition has truly started. Here are some pictures of the demolition taken a couple of weeks ago already:




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519583017354039297








세운상가 주변이 철거를 시작했네요


드디어 세운상가 주변 낡은 건물들을 철거하기 시작했네요




www.popco.net


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Demolition in full swing:















회계사 차터시티의 상업용 부동산 도전기 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://cafe.naver.com/jaegebal/3805929?art=ZXh0ZXJuYWwtc2VydmljZS1uYXZlci1zZWFyY2gtY2FmZS1wcg.eyJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiIsInR5cCI6IkpXVCJ9.eyJjYWZlVHlwZSI6IkNBRkVfVVJMIiwiY2FmZVVybCI6ImphZWdlYmFsIiwiYXJ0aWNsZUlkIjozODA1OTI5LCJpc3N1ZWRBdCI6MTY1NTEwODYxNjY0MX0.glKzSm6Pb0BUWONiL9WBp_ESRAHnf8bWJgEBDJBfLJM


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

[르포]오세훈 "피 토하는 심정" 그 후…55살 '세운상가'의 변신 - 머니투데이


주거복합단지 조성 등 재개발 '분주'종묘~퇴계로 잇는 녹지공간 계획도"세운상가 위로 올라가서 종로, 청계천, 을지로를 보면서 분노의 눈물을 흘렸다."...




news.mt.co.kr


----------

